# Barons in Grand Junction



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

rip113 said:


> A new stop in Grand Junction just down from Whitewater West. If you have made Rays in green River a favorite stop you need to go see the river rats at Barons on Colorado. Great staff pumping out quality fresh sandwiches to rival any I have ever had. From lobster rolls and mind blowing beef dips to vegetarian choices and breakfast essentials, this place is the real deal.


Ray's is extremely overrated...... I've eaten there dozens of times with lots of folks over the years and neither myself nor anyone I've been with has ever come out of there raving about it. Usually the food is just "OK", sometimes it can be downright gross. I know, YMMV....


----------



## rip113 (May 6, 2008)

Not comparing to Rays it just seems to be a regular boating stop.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've had barons tried 2 different subs nothing crazy awesome but good enough I'd go there again good hand crafted beers wouldn't call it a boating hang out as I've rarely seen it busy nice staff very friendly I'd say Kannah has the after boating vibe vote for me but just my opinion!


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

And hello Tor!


----------



## rip113 (May 6, 2008)

well hello Jake


----------

